# الكف الصناعي i-LIMB



## امجدالعراقي (17 فبراير 2008)

الكف الصناعي,امل جديد للمعاقيين
الرجاء مشاهدة ملف ال(word) قبل الملفات الاخرى,مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (18 فبراير 2008)

الاخ امجد .

تحية طيبة .

انطلاقة وبداية رائعة نتمنى الاستمرار .

تسلم لنا على مشاركتك المميزة .

ننتظر جديدك .

البغدادي


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (18 فبراير 2008)

عزيزي أمجد .. عاشت أيديك على هذا الجهد المتميز ... بالفعل تعتبر تقنية الـ i-LIMB من أحدث و أروع تقنيات الأطراف الصناعية .. وبالتحديد .. اليد الصناعية ... ستجد في الرابط التالي ما يفيدك من معلومات حول هذه التقنيات ... http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t64573.html

إن شاء الله نرى المزيد من مشاركاتكم المتميزة في هذا الملتقى الرائع .. بالتوفيق دائماً ...

م. حــســــــــــــــــــــنـين العـــــراقـــــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## امجدالعراقي (18 فبراير 2008)

شكر و تقدير الى استاذي الاستاذ حسنين و اشكره الشكر الجزيل على اهتمامه و زيارته مشاركاتي
في الواقع لقد قرأت المعلومات القيمة في هذا الرابط في بداية مشاركتي في المنتدى مما شجعني على القيام بالبحث عن المشروع الذي قدمته i-LIMB ,فأنا من المهتمين بالمشاريع التي يقدمها حضرة جنابكم المحترم لما تحويه من معلومات قيمة و تقنيات حديثة و افكار متعددة
مع تقديري و اعتزازي


----------



## glucose (18 فبراير 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً
ان شالله أكيد رح حملها لما تصير النت عندي أحسن من هيك


----------



## hilal_bn (20 فبراير 2008)

مشـــــــــــــــــــــــكور


----------



## ليدي لين (28 فبراير 2008)

*ارجو المساعدة*

الشكر الجزيل لك يا سيد ماجد على هذا الموضوع الرائع وبعد 
في الحقيقة انا لدي مشروع عن نفس الموضوع ولكن احتاج إلى تصميم للكف فهل يمكن ان تساعدني في الحصول على تصاميم للكف الصناعي علماً بأن لدي السيركت لتشغيل اليد أو طريقة الحصول على هذة الكف جاهزة .


----------



## امجدالعراقي (28 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم
يوجد في ملف ال(word) صور تُبين مكونات الكف الصناعي و عمل كل منها,و هناك مشاركة للاستاذ الفاضل استاذ حسنين فيها معلومات قيمة جداً عن اليد الصناعية السايبرنيتيكية و هذه المشاركة في الرابط التالي

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t64573.html

في الحقيقة يعتبر هذا المنتج (i-LIMB) تجاري,لذا تقوم الشركات المنتجة بالتحفظ على بعض ما يتعلق بالجهاز لكي تقوم بأحتكار انتاجه,و لكني سأحاول ايجاد تصاميم اكثر و عرضها في المنتدى.
في الرابط التالي بعض ما يتعلق بالكف الصناعي عسى ان يكون نافعاً

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Artificial_limb#Current_Technology.2FManufacturing

مع جزيل الشُكر و فائق الاحترام


----------



## ليدي لين (29 فبراير 2008)

مهندس امجد شكرا كثير الك 
لكن انا حاولت افتح ملف الاستاذ حسنين وبيطلعلي انو الملف غير موجود على اي حال انا رح انتظر منك اذا استطعت عرض تصاميم للكف الصناعي ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## مهدي الزعيم (29 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا استاذ امجد


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (29 فبراير 2008)

عزيزتي ليدي لين ... حاولي تجربة الروابط التالية بدلاً عن السابقة ...

http://www.fileupyours.com/files/165518/Cyber Hand.pdf

http://www.fileupyours.com/files/165518/i-Limb.pps

أمنياتي لك بالتوفيــــــــــــــــــــــق بإذن الله ...

م. حــســــــــــــــــــنـيـن العـــــــراقـــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## ليدي لين (1 مارس 2008)

مهندس حسنين يعطيك الف عافية وجزاك الله خير لهذه المعلومات الوافية


----------



## امجدالعراقي (2 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم
اخ مهدي الزعيم
فقط اريد ان اقول لك و لجميع اعضاء المنتدى بأنني لست استاذاً , انا طالب في المرحلة الرابعة و بكل فخر و اعتزاز استاذ حسنين هو استاذي و له مني كل التقدير والاحترام و لكل اعضاء المنتدى

الاخت ليدي لين
اليكِ هذا الرابط قد يكون فيه ما ينفعك عن مكونات الكف الصناعي
http://www.davidbuckley.net/RS/HandResearch.htm#TBionics
و شكراً


----------



## ليدي لين (4 مارس 2008)

شكرا لك مهندس امجد لانه انا كنت في ورطه مع هذا المشروع والشكر الجزيل للاستاذ الكريم حسنين


----------



## نبيل نمر (5 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## اشرف ابو الهيجاء (7 مارس 2008)

جزالك الله كل خير


----------



## المهندسة تمارا (8 مارس 2008)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندسة تمارا (8 مارس 2008)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المسلم84 (30 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المسلم84 (17 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيكم...


----------



## المهندس بلكس (19 يوليو 2008)

موضوع قيم جدا


----------



## hammhamm44 (19 يوليو 2008)

very thanks 4 a good information


----------

